# 522 for existing customers



## mlsmith17

Does anyone know when existing Dish customers can purchase a 522 and how much do you think they will be? I need to buy a 2 tuner PVR and have looked at the 721 but wonder if I should wait for the 522. What is the major difference besides two sets of outputs?


----------



## boba

mlsmith17 said:


> Does anyone know when existing Dish customers can purchase a 522 and how much do you think they will be? I need to buy a 2 tuner PVR and have looked at the 721 but wonder if I should wait for the 522. What is the major difference besides two sets of outputs?


If you want to buy it you better grab the 721 before all the inventory is gone. DISH has no plans to sell the 522, it will at some time in the future be available for lease by existing customers.


----------



## larrystotler

The main difference between the 522 and 721 is the 522's dual TV output. The 522 can also be put into single mode and will act just like a 721. It's also got 10 more minutes of record time. However, the 522 is supposed to be plugged into a landline all the time or you have to pay an extra $4.99 outlet fee. The 721 is available for outright purchase, and you own it. The 522 is a lease only box that is being rumored to become available for existing customers. But why would you replace a box you own with a lease box? The look and feel of the 522 is more like the 721 than a 510.


----------



## finniganps

mlsmith17 said:


> Does anyone know when existing Dish customers can purchase a 522 and how much do you think they will be? I need to buy a 2 tuner PVR and have looked at the 721 but wonder if I should wait for the 522. What is the major difference besides two sets of outputs?


The 721 is the ONLY dual tuner available for existing customers. I REALLY like mine....if you're concerned about the cost, than by all means wait and see what they will charge for the 522, but I wouldn't count on the ability to BUY a 522....E* seems to be doing more leasing and VOD fees these days...


----------



## jaagee

mlsmith17 said:


> Does anyone know when existing Dish customers can purchase a 522 and how much do you think they will be? I need to buy a 2 tuner PVR and have looked at the 721 but wonder if I should wait for the 522. What is the major difference besides two sets of outputs?


You can buy the 522. I know because I DID. I called Dish and asked to be upgraded from a 510 to a 522. The CSR at Dish told me that there were no promotions to upgrade to the 522 in my area at this time and that if I wanted a 522 that I would have to contact my retailer and BUY a 522. I asked the CSR about the lease issue and the fact that even on their web site it says "Not For Sale. Lease customers only." The CSR explained to me that this is the "Official Response" however, if the lease program is available in your area and their is no promotion to upgrade to the 522 then Dish WILL LET YOU BUY ONE FROM A RETAILER and Dish WILL activate it for you. I called back to Dish to get the story from another CSR and basicly got the same story. I believe that the "KEY" to this working is to ask for an "UPGRADE" to the 522. If they are upgrading in your area fine. But if not, because you inquired about upgrading, they will allow you to buy one and have it activated. That's just my guess. I believe that Dish wants to have a "All Lease" program but has determined that not only is it not practical but it doesn't work. :nono2:

All I can say is I called about the upgrade and the CSR told me that she was sorry that a upgrade promotion was not available in my area for the 522 however, if I really wanted a 522 then I would have to purchase one from a retailer and Dish would be happy to activate for me.

Now I know that a lot of people will read this and will disagree and say this is not true but I am telling you it is true and I bought one and have had it activated and am enjoying it as I type this out. 

Dish CSR told me that I could buy one from Radio Shack or from a Certified Dish Dealer. I bought one from Radio Shack. Spent $259.00 + tax. I ask the radio shack worker if I could return it if Dish refused to activate it and was told that I had 30 Days to return the DVR. Well as I said, Dish activated it right away NO QUESTIONS ASKED!

So, to answer your question...YES YOU CAN BUY A 522. I did!!

OBTW, the 522 ROCKS. SO much better that the 510. I like the menus better and the new PIP upgrade is really cool.

JaaGee


----------



## finniganps

jaagee said:


> You can buy the 522. I know because I DID. I called Dish and asked to be upgraded from a 510 to a 522. The CSR at Dish told me that there were no promotions to upgrade to the 522 in my area at this time and that if I wanted a 522 that I would have to contact my retailer and BUY a 522. I asked the CSR about the lease issue and the fact that even on their web site it says "Not For Sale. Lease customers only." The CSR explained to me that this is the "Official Response" however, if the lease program is available in your area and their is no promotion to upgrade to the 522 then Dish WILL LET YOU BUY ONE FROM A RETAILER and Dish WILL activate it for you. I called back to Dish to get the story from another CSR and basicly got the same story. I believe that the "KEY" to this working is to ask for an "UPGRADE" to the 522. If they are upgrading in your area fine. But if not, because you inquired about upgrading, they will allow you to buy one and have it activated. That's just my guess. I believe that Dish wants to have a "All Lease" program but has determined that not only is it not practical but it doesn't work. :nono2:
> So, to answer your question...YES YOU CAN BUY A 522. I did!!


I wonder if this is another "hidden" promotion?
Interesting...when did you buy your 522? Folks on this board have been told by CSR's that people who were activated shouldn't have been unless they were a new customer. 
Do you get charged a monthly lease fee?


----------



## jaagee

finniganps said:


> I wonder if this is another "hidden" promotion?
> Interesting...when did you buy your 522? Folks on this board have been told by CSR's that people who were activated shouldn't have been unless they were a new customer.
> Do you get charged a monthly lease fee?


Two weeks ago. I had to run additional wire from switch and I hooked it up this week. No lease fee. I de-activated the 510 and I asked the CSR if my bill would be any higher with the 522. I was told NO, because I had de-activated the 510 so my monthly bill will remain the same.

After your post I called Dish to make sure that there are no lease fees and I was told No lease fees were added to my bill.


----------



## Bob Haller

Sounds like they came to their senses. affter all as long as they are recovering the cost of the box and retaining a sub they dont loose anything...

Good going E, just for the heck of it I will call and ask...

BTW my replacement 721 arrived and is working well


----------



## John Corn

hmmm........ After seeing this thread I talked with Dish today, they said the 522's are still for new subs only.  

I would love to have a 522, my 2 boys share a reciever and it's just not working out anymore, they constantlly fuss over what the other is watching. :nono2:

Bob, did you call and ask today?


----------



## SimpleSimon

John Corn: You know about CSR roulette - in this case it's even worse. Just head for Radio Shack and see if they're selling them in your area.


----------



## jaagee

John Corn said:


> hmmm........ After seeing this thread I talked with Dish today, they said the 522's are still for new subs only.
> 
> I would love to have a 522, my 2 boys share a reciever and it's just not working out anymore, they constantlly fuss over what the other is watching. :nono2:
> 
> Bob, did you call and ask today?


I suggest that you call back again and again until you get a CSR that will let you buy and activate a 522. I guess that I just got lucky the first time out. 

But I absolutely promise that all that I have stated in this thread is 100%true! Just keep call back until you can do this too.


----------



## Bon

Different story on my 522. I bought a brand-new one on ebay after calling D* and asking about activation. They said "no problem". PROBLEM! I installed it and called in to have it activated. Since I am an existing customer the "computer" would not let the CSR activate the 522 on my account. Got bumped up and was told the same story. New customers - YES - exisiting customers NO! End of story until the 522 is sold by D*. I'm sure open to suggestions or advice.


----------



## jaagee

Bon said:


> Different story on my 522. I bought a brand-new one on ebay after calling D* and asking about activation. They said "no problem".


NO PROBLEM in my book. I suggest that you call back and talk to the next level of support. Computer my ass. They can activate and de-activate at will. They did for me!!  After you we told OK by Dish CSR which caused you to spend your hard earned money on the 522 box. I absolutlely would not take no for an answer. From what I can tell, their are 3 levels of Dish support. I suggest that you keep calling until they do activate your box. They activated mine and I am an existing customer. So that crap about the computer won't let me is plain out SH*T.


----------



## blakejames3000

i talked to 3 csr's and they said NO WAY they would do it for an existing customers so i emailed the executive office and got a call back the next day and activated it with no problem at all. and they let me add it as a 7th receiver on my account the limit is usually 6


----------



## jaagee

blakejames3000 said:


> i talked to 3 csr's and they said NO WAY they would do it for an existing customers so i emailed the executive office and got a call back the next day and activated it with no problem at all. and they let me add it as a 7th receiver on my account the limit is usually 6


Thanks for chiming in. That's what I have been saying. You just have to keep asking. Eventually you WILL get your 522 activated.


----------



## SimpleSimon

If your next call is no-go, email [email protected] - that should get-r-done.


----------



## Bon

Try #2. The CSR was much more informative but not more helpful. She explained that they WERE activating purchased 522's for a while but there were internal D* accounting (and other unnamed) problems that need to be resolved. "The 522 will be sold retail but until then they cannot activate them unless it is through one of their ongoing special offers i.e., rentals. She said that the "water cooler" talk has it that the 522 will be sold within the next couple of months after the business system is properly set up for them. Finally, she said that the 522's are being retailed by dealers that are going out of business and they are selling their equipement on ebay and the like. D* has reacted to this by refusing to activate the 522's. I guess the next stop for me is emailing the CEO. I'll post the response.


----------



## JBKing

FYI......

D* = DirecTV
E* = Echostar (Dish Network)

(Nomenclature from way back in the day, starting with P*-Primestar and A*-Alphastar)


----------



## ClaudeR

I am starting to think the lease is not a bad deal, since they include locals with the T60, making the 522 $34.95 per month, locals, two tuners, lease fee included. For those that buy one, what happens after a year and warranty is over? Cha-Ching! Now that they are gouging everyone on the monthly warranty fees, it makes sense to me to just lease the 522. I haven't done it yet, but will in the next six months or so.


----------



## Geronimo

What "Accounting" problems prevent them from activating a purchased 522 but not a rental one? If that is the case how does ANYONE get it activated? It does not sound right to me.


----------



## larrystotler

ClaudeR said:


> I am starting to think the lease is not a bad deal, since they include locals with the T60, making the 522 $34.95 per month, locals, two tuners, lease fee included. For those that buy one, what happens after a year and warranty is over? Cha-Ching! Now that they are gouging everyone on the monthly warranty fees, it makes sense to me to just lease the 522. I haven't done it yet, but will in the next six months or so.


Sure, lease. Did anyone mention that they only offer the standard 1 year warrenty on the lease, and that after that first year, you will have to add the DHPP for the $5.99/month to get it replaced. What a deal!


----------



## SimpleSimon

Yeah, but you can always threaten to just send the thing back and switch. Any bets on whether that might get some action? Not from an idiot CSR, but from the exec. CSRs.


----------



## Dish 500

mlsmith17 said:


> Does anyone know when existing Dish customers can purchase a 522 and how much do you think they will be? I need to buy a 2 tuner PVR and have looked at the 721 but wonder if I should wait for the 522. What is the major difference besides two sets of outputs?


I don't know. Right now the 522 two TV DVR receiver (and the 322) is only available by lease for new customers. Sorry. :nono2:


----------



## Chris Freeland

larrystotler said:


> Sure, lease. Did anyone mention that they only offer the standard 1 year warrenty on the lease, and that after that first year, you will have to add the DHPP for the $5.99/month to get it replaced. What a deal!


No that is not true, the standard warranty is for as long as you have an active DHA account. The only thing that adding the $5.99 DPP will get you on the DHA plan is a discounted $29 in home service vs $99 on standard warranty and Free S&H vs $14.95 on standard warranty. In addition to that, currently you can wait and add DPP if something goes wrong with your equipment and then drop it after the problem is fixed and on DHA if you are willing to commit for 2 years you get the DPP enhanced warranty for No Additional Charge.


----------



## Hall

larrystotler said:


> Sure, lease. Did anyone mention that they only offer the standard 1 year warrenty on the lease, and that after that first year, you will have to add the DHPP for the $5.99/month to get it replaced.


 The warranty is Dish's problem, not ours. I don't know about you, but I don't pay for repairs on other people's property....


----------



## larrystotler

Yeah, but that takes the fun out of upgrading it yourself, like putting in a bigger HD or a hot swap setup. True, E* may not approve, but it's not illegal to do it, so they will get over it. If you lease it, you can't do that. And, if you lease, you have to return it. I've said it before, if I decide to cancel, I will fill it up and hope it doesn't go screwy(which is usually when it takes an update anyway). With a lease, you can only output to save it, instead of keeping it in it's original state. I personally would NOT lease. My opinion. I also install leased units all the time, and if that's what they want, good for them!


----------



## Bon

:hurah: The email to the [email protected] got-it-done! Got my "purchased" 522 activated as an existing customer. It can be done! Thanks to all that responded. E* sure has its problems - what else can I say. That's some disconnect between upper management and the rank-and-file. :hurah:


----------



## Bob Haller

Glad to hear theyu are reasonable about this.

Wonder how many subs get mad at being told no we wll not do that and are lost as customers? The CEO folks are very helpful but they only catch the ones that contact them.

In this case once D has a similar 2 output box box for sale it will be more of a issue


----------



## jaagee

Bon said:


> :hurah: The email to the [email protected] got-it-done! Got my "purchased" 522 activated as an existing customer. It can be done! Thanks to all that responded. E* sure has its problems - what else can I say. That's some disconnect between upper management and the rank-and-file. :hurah:


Congrats 

I told you so! Good luck with your 522 and welcome as the newest member of the 522 betatesters :lol:

Although I must say that I have not had any problems with my 522 yet! I do enjoy reading all of the post from other people who are having problems though.

jaagee


----------



## David_A

Where were you guys able to purchase the 522 and how much did it cost?


----------



## Bob Haller

E bay about $230 to $240 search dish 522


----------



## larrystotler

HUGE TIP ON USED Recievers!!!!!!!! Verify that there is nothing owed on the receiver or smartcard, and make sure that any lease only unit was paid for when it was not returned. Buying a leased box that was not paid for by the account holder's credit card when it wasn't returned could be possesion of stolen property...............


----------



## Bob Haller

Theres evidence a leased box thats paid for by the leasse is still owned by E. The fee is a fine and doesnt transfer ownership rights.

plus Others have called E asking is this 522 a lease box or have a balance due giving iots complete ID numbers.

Account balances show up, but NOT if its leased It does NOT show up in the system till you try to activate it, then they will refuse, and demand the box be returned,


----------



## mallu2u

With 522, does Dish charge for a $5 DVR fee? What abt outlet fee? One or two, since it can potentially output to two TVs?


----------



## Bob Haller

$5 DVR fee applies unless you have AEP, NO mirror fee with continious phone line connection.

That phone line rule is wierd since theres no way to split the box in two


----------



## mallu2u

How do they run the cable from one box to two TVs? Does Dish come out and do the installation for you?


----------



## Chris Freeland

mallu2u said:


> How do they run the cable from one box to two TVs? Does Dish come out and do the installation for you?


If you get a 322 or DVR522, E* will either run the extra cable to a 2nd TV for you or run it to a distribution box if your house is already wired for cable at initial installation. The 2nd option is the best if it is available because that 2nd tuner has a built in uhf modulator which allows you to access the 2nd tuner of a 322 or 522 from any TV in your house connected to your in-home cable system by simply selecting a set channel between 13 - 69.


----------



## mallu2u

Thanks!


----------



## Bob Haller

CEO address confirms they will activate 522 on a one time exception to the rules. If anyone needs the CEO reps contact info let me know... current e bay price for a 522 about $219.00


----------



## John Corn

check your PM


----------



## Bob Haller

I believe those doing this will have to do the install themselves!

You will need 2 sat inputs and will not qualify for a install or free switch. not a bad deal for the DIY types that hang out here


----------



## rpope02

Prices seem to have dropped on E-bay, are people still getting these activated through dish? I have found one for 149.99 that is clear according to Dish.


----------



## Bob Haller

rpope02 said:


> Prices seem to have dropped on E-bay, are people still getting these activated through dish? I have found one for 149.99 that is clear according to Dish.


THANKS FOR ALERTING ME! I just bought it

Just joking, e mail me at

[email protected] for the contact info for activation. check there first...


----------



## finniganps

Bob Haller said:


> THANKS FOR ALERTING ME! I just bought it
> 
> Just joking, e mail me at
> 
> [email protected] for the contact info for activation. check there first...


Bob H - oh no, how could you buy ANOTHER receiver using dish? We thought you were moving to D* as soon as you sold the rental???? Argg....haven't you learned your lesson, we all know that you don't like E*, so why do you keep buying their stuff?????? :nono2:


----------



## finniganps

Now when people terminate their contracts with E*, I wonder how they're going to work it so that they people who bought the 522's on e-bay and elsewhere aren't charged or expected to return the receiver since these were supposed to be for lease ONLY....talk about a pain later. E* computer systems are NOT known for getting this kind of thing right. I bought a 7100 from a dealer and activated it as a new customer along with a 4700 in 1999. I had CSR's tell me over the years no less than 5 times that there was no 7100 active on my account...it would take at least 10 minutes every time before they would say they "found it"...The 7100 was the secondary receiver, but they always had the secondary receiver listed as a different model...wierd.


----------



## Bob Haller

finniganps said:


> Bob H - oh no, how could you buy ANOTHER receiver using dish? We thought you were moving to D* as soon as you sold the rental???? Argg....haven't you learned your lesson, we all know that you don't like E*, so why do you keep buying their stuff?????? :nono2:


I was just joking

Though might be glutten for punishment, or do it for the heck of it to tick off Bill you know who:nono2:

A good friend is interested despite my warnings :nono: I have THOUGHT about buying a 522 for the heck of it and trying it out, then selling it to my good buddy. His wife wants to save the mirrior fee

right now with no home sale were flat broke, every last dime is tied up in that house.

no new toys here


----------



## garypen

If the 522 worked as reliably as the 721, I'd get one, and sell the 721. The two independant outputs are a nice feature. I'd gain a $5 DVR fee, but lose the $5 add'l receiver fee (waived with phone line, correct?).


----------



## finniganps

garypen said:


> If the 522 worked as reliably as the 721, I'd get one, and sell the 721. The two independant outputs are a nice feature. I'd gain a $5 DVR fee, but lose the $5 add'l receiver fee (waived with phone line, correct?).


My 2nd TV is upstairs, I think the 522 would be a pain for me, switching channels, running the line back under the house, through the garage than back into the upstairs room, etc. I like the 721 and have had very few problems with it.


----------



## Bill R

Bob Haller said:


> I was just joking
> 
> Though might be glutten for punishment, or do it for the heck of it to tick off Bill you know who:nono2:


Haller, sometimes I think that you must be dumber than dirt. As I have asked before, why in the world do you think anything that you do concerning your DISH service would tick me off? WE (many of us) have suggested that you leave DISH for YOUR sake, NOT for our sake. To many of us, someone that keeps subscribing to a service that they are very unhappy with does not make a lot of sense. Why can't YOU see that?


----------



## Bob Haller

finniganps said:


> My 2nd TV is upstairs, I think the 522 would be a pain for me, switching channels, running the line back under the house, through the garage than back into the upstairs room, etc. I like the 721 and have had very few problems with it.


If you have a old cable tv line you can backfeed it, or use a wireless tv sender


----------



## Bob Haller

Bill R said:


> Haller, sometimes I think that you must be dumber than dirt. As I have asked before, why in the world do you think anything that you do concerning your DISH service would tick me off? WE (many of us) have suggested that you leave DISH for YOUR sake, NOT for our sake. To many of us, someone that keeps subscribing to a service that they are very unhappy with does not make a lot of sense. Why can't YOU see that?


Bill I bug you, you tell me constantly to drop E, anytime someone tells me what to do I am LESS likely to do it......

My leaving would be one less dish basher here. thats why its important I keep dish. just to tick you off :grin:

Honestly though it will occur when I get around to it

Just like E will fix bugs when they have time.

Me and E were on the same sort of schedule :uglyhamme


----------



## Bill R

Bob Haller said:


> Bill I bug you, you tell me constantly to drop E, anytime someone tells me what to do I am LESS likely to do it......
> 
> My leaving would be one less dish basher here. thats why its important I keep dish. just to tick you off


Whatever. Believe me, it won't tick me off if you keep DISH. It just seems stupid to have to live with all the frustration that you seem to have with DISH and pay all that money for a service that you are so unhappy with. You just made a very revealing statement - - you are keeping DISH just so you can bash them. Do you have any idea of how neurotic that is?


----------



## garypen

finniganps said:


> My 2nd TV is upstairs, I think the 522 would be a pain for me, switching channels, running the line back under the house, through the garage than back into the upstairs room, etc. I like the 721 and have had very few problems with it.


I like the 721 as well. That's why I would only consider a 522 if it worked at least as well as the 721. I already feed the 2nd and 3rd TV's, plus one PC tuner card, with the RF output from the 721 using exisiting condo RG-6. (The s-vid goes to the HT). 
Right now, if we want to view separate programming, we switch over to the 811 in the HT, and the 721 everywhere else. But, whoever is using the 811 (usually me) loses DVR functionality. With the 522, we'd both maintain DVR functionality, which would be a big plus.
I suppose the 942, IF it works correctly (a big fat huge IF), would serve our needs completely. We could sell the 811 and 721. Of course, by that time, we might very well be using a different service.


----------



## garypen

Bill R said:


> Do you have any idea of how neurotic that is?


As neurotic as paying for duplicate programming from two satellite services'?:sure:


----------



## Bill R

garypen said:


> As neurotic as paying for duplicate programming from two satellite services'?


As I have posted before (before you were here) I got DirecTV for the sports programming like NFL ST that DISH doesn't have.

By the way, dozens of people that post on this board have both DISH and DirecTV in case you haven't noticed.


----------



## garypen

It makes perfect sense, _if you don't duplicate programming_, of course. That's the way most people do it. DirecTV for a general package plus maybe sports, and Dish for Supers, Distants, Internationals, etc. 
OTOH, paying for duplicate programming is no less strange than Bob staying with Dish, even though he is unhappy with their hardware. 
So, why do you have duplicate programming from Dish, if you have Sports and general programming from DirecTV? (IIRC, they don't allow only sports subs. You have to get a TC pack, as well, right?) Why not just get the special "Dish-only" programming a la carte, to suppliment your DirecTV subscritiption?


----------



## Bob Haller

As I have said for the 125,895th time I am treed out for 101, and currently blocked for 61.5 too thanks to that same tree. Its smack dap in the center of my power servoce line, phone drop and will cost over a grand to have professionally removed With my rental home not selling I am screwed, and having sunk about 15 grand in rehabbing that home have *NO* money for having a tree cut down. Worse yet 80% of homes around here sell in june july and august this house might not sell till next summer

Then we have Bill who for the 634,896th time says drop E and get direct. Lets just say I find him a [email protected]#$%!!!! Honestly when people tell me DO SO AND SO, I am less likely to compliy. I dont take being comanded well at all, just ask my wife
( leader NOT follower)

Hopefully one day these troubles will all go away. In my dreams I wiin the powerball lottery, the house has 2 bidders who run the price up, Es software group starts doing its job, and Bill R quits telling me what to do.

WHAT A WONDERFUL FANTASY!!!

Sadly I must live with reality

:icon_da: BTW I am saving this as my new CANNED response for the NEXT time Bill says the same thing.


----------



## Bill R

Bob Haller said:


> Honestly when people tell me DO SO AND SO, I am less likely to compliy. I dont take being comanded well at all, just ask my wife
> 
> Hopefully one day these troubles will all go away. In my dreams I wiin the powerball lottery, and Bill R quits telling me what to do.


Why do you always say that I am TELLING you what to do? As I have explained, I, and MANY others are SUGGESTING what we feel would be BEST for YOU (and you have got a LOT of good advice on that over the past year; as some have suggested, even cable seems like a better option for you). It is sad that you are so thick headed that you can't see that. As for your tree, you made your point, you don't have the money to have it removed now. Still, any time you post about all your ongoing problems with DISH, people are going to suggest that you switch vendors (I will back off from that because I know it bugs you and you can't switch right now). Maybe you ought to add a canned response with every one of your DISH bashings that you can't switch because of a big tree.


----------



## Bill R

garypen said:


> IIRC, they don't allow only sports subs. You have to get a TC pack, as well, right?)


Nope, and don't believe everthing you read on these forums about DirecTV's REQUIRED packages because much of it just isn't true for grandfathered customers.



> Why not just get the special "Dish-only" programming a la carte, to suppliment your DirecTV subscritiption?


Because that just doesn't fit my family's wants.

Gary, there are many, many people that do not have the same viewing preferences as you or I. It is O.K. for them to subscribe to ALL the services they want (though I somewhat agree with you, it does not make a lot of fiscal sense, even for rich people). I know people that have DISH, DirecTV, and VOOM. To many people, living from check to check, that does not seem reasonable, but (for the people that can afford it) it isn't an issue. While we can SUGGEST what we think is right for them, they can (and will) subscribe to whatever they please.


----------

